# Daniel Orton ejected from his first summer league



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Went 1 of 8 from the field and only had 3 points.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That's a good start to your career. It might also be why you don't take an 8th man on a college team in the first round.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

:nonono:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I'm not sure I understood the ejections. He and McRoberts got tangled up but nothing deserving an ejection.

It was a rough outing, no doubt, but he didn't look completely lost the whole time. He got 3 quick offensive fouls setting screens... which in real NBA games hardly ever get called. 

Stanley Robinson didn't do anything at all except for one nice tip dunk. Most of the time you didn't realize he was on the court. Other than Orton I don't really see much chance of any of the guys there making the team.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^Oh yeah at least 2 of the calls were bull****, but i'm more disappointed with the 1-6 though... And with how good Stephenson looked compared to everyone else... Lance was the only clear cut NBA player on the court in that game, kinda disapointed we let him slip. 

Nobody else really stood out to me, but I understand Orton is a project. It's just one game, so I still believe in him. The refs were picking on him tonight.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

How do you think i feel as a Knicks fan knowing they passed on him twice for Andy Rautins & Landry Fields. :nonono:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Yeah..and he's a NY boy too...atleast the crowd would've been happy for once!

Orton will be OK, just needs time.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah let's just call it a career right now :sarcasm:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Lance Stephenson looked like Tyreke Evans-lite. Who knows if he'll keep it up but looked really solid that first game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Another dirty day for Daniel. Torched by Koufos..ouch..


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> stevekylerNBA Magic rookie Daniel Orton could be facing an uphill climb, word is he is still having knee issues that could require surgery


http://twitter.com/stevekylerNBA


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

:fail: Damn, he's going the same route as Oden.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Doesn't really matter much. Dude wasn't going to play this year anyway especially after that summer league showing. Waste of a pick. My guess he'll be out of the league in a few years.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

BBF's finest


----------

